# Echinachia and Goldenseal for Pigeons?



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all, 


Does anyone know?

Anyone ever tried them?

I will try some 'googles' later, see if I can find anything...


Love,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I can tell you about the echinaceea. My vet recommended it the first time, a few years ago. He wasn't sure if it works but he said it would not harm the birds. Dosage 1/4 of a tablet for 3-4 days.
Later I read in the aol news that a study had shown echinaceea to be effective in birds in boosting the immune system but doesn't work in humans.
The article also stated not to use more than 4 days and not more often than once a month for the reason that it's effect becomes ineffective if used longer than that.

I have used it on many of my birds as recommended four days.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi phil,

I have used the Echinacea on my pigeons, as an addition to my other supportive care, for 3 days, when kicking the immune system in gear. I use the liquid kind with a dropper, and dispensed it in water first (per instructions) and then down the back of the throat.

I never used the Goldenseal on pigeons.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, the thread prompted me to look these two up in the PDR for Herbal Medicines. I've used for years myself @ several doctors recomendations w/out 
actually looking up the echinacea, while I've read up on the Golden Seal but not while taking the Ginkgo Biloba  .

Interestingly, while never recommended to me for antibacterial qualities, the PDR lists Echinacea as having antibacterial qualities especially for the respiratory tract. It also says that in animal studies it showed antiviral effects in a placebo-controlled 
clinical study. The study showed rapid improvement of an influenza infection.
While the same book states it is used "to support and promote the natural powers of resistance of the body, especially in infectious conditions (influenza and colds, etc.)", it also lists in contraindications for all varieties and forms of the herb using in the presence of sclerosis, leukoses, collagenoses, AIDS, TB,
pregnancy, or those w/tendencies towards allergies. ---For what it's worth.

Goldenseal is consistently recommended for mucous membrane tissue, the digestive tract and liver function, it is also recommended for antimicrobial/antibacterial/
properties and external wounds. It's antibacterial qualities are cited, while also qualified as an anitbacterial alterative on mucous membrane tissue. Berberine is the active ingredient cited for goldenseal. Some studies suggest that it beneficially impacts (no pun intended) bowel flora, and Berberine sulphate is used clinically in Asia for diarheal infections. Double blind placebo studies on the effect of the agent on intestinal ecoli infections showed good results.

http://medherb.com/MHHOME.SHTML



.....and a quote from this site:

http://www.adaptogeno.com/hydrastis_canadensis_ing.htm


"Berberine has proven to inhibit the growth of Giardia lamblia and Entamoeba histolytica. In tropical countries, the giardisis is a frequent disease, particularly in the pediatric population. Clinical studies have shown that the administration of Berberine improves the gastrointestinal symptoms and achieves a reduction of the examinations of faeces positive to Giardia. Compared with metronidazol, smaller doses of Berberina have shown the same effectivity.

In vitro and in vivo studies on the effects of Berberine on Entamoeba histolytica indicate that it was quickly amoebicide and caused embeddlement, degeneration and finally the break-up of the trophozoits.

Berberine has also shown effectivity against intestinal pathogens, like Salmonella enteritidis, Shigella, and Helicobacter pilorii."


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...!

Wooo-Hooooo!


Thanks fp...Reti, Tressa..!

Sounds like these will be good to have on hand.


Hmmmmm...now, since both of these come in various ways - powdered, dried Herbs, as well as capsules containing powder or tablets made of pressed powder and binders...Tinctures or solutions...


How to determine then what an appropriate doze would be, as say in terms of weight of the powder, or volume of the powder somehow, and, weight of the Bird...?

I imagine these are pretty forgiving, but still...any guidelines?

What a 1/4 Tablet is in one occasion, might not be quite the same here where I do not know if Tablets will be per-se the form I would obtain these in...but if I knew the volume of the Tablet in question, I could get close with how much powdered Herb that would be...

Olive Oil Seeds would certainly work, or, dissolved more or less n their Drinking Water.

This might be a nice one for probable PMV Birds to have...

As well as nce for other ails we run across...


Thanks! Great info!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Phil,

Unless you've got a very reliable herbal source who can also help you sort out the different products they carry ie an herbalist running/owning the store,
it might be best to use already manufactured products. Dependant on the "manufacturing process", and other variables, strengths will vary.Here is a link to a product which looks easily as good as Berimax, just can't seem to find a US suppier right now thru internet searches.

http://www.everythingforpets.com/gem_trikanox.pet/use.id.5.item_id.413.dept.134

Also, GEM carries alot of other herbal solutions. It's possible you could get thru Jedd's as they also carry some other GEM products.


Here's another goldenseal link:

http://www.healthydiet-shop.co.uk/p....html?osCsid=f4fec315beffae79982fd85c33ac9d5e



Here's another way to look up goldenseal:

http://www.adaptogeno.com/hydrastis_canadensis_ing.htm


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Phil,

If you do use the store brand, in liquid form, make sure it is alcohol free. The childrens formula usually is alcohol free.


Treesa


----------



## AlicjanPip (Jun 19, 2013)

Skyeking said:


> Hi phil,
> 
> I have used the Echinacea on my pigeons, as an addition to my other supportive care, for 3 days, when kicking the immune system in gear. I use the liquid kind with a dropper, and dispensed it in water first (per instructions) and then down the back of the throat.
> 
> I never used the Goldenseal on pigeons.


Pure echinacea for three days...how many drops to how much water? Can it be left in their drinking cup for half a day?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

AlicjanPip said:


> Pure echinacea for three days...how many drops to how much water? Can it be left in their drinking cup for half a day?


*Usually it is 1/4th of a human dose with a little water. If you put it in the drinking water it may still be viable, but the dose will be watered down.*


----------

